# What currency to bring



## Beachi (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi 
What currency is best to bring into SA ? Euros or American Dollars?
And where would be the best place to change this currency into local Rands? Not the airport I assume....
b


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Don't bring in currency you are going to get an awful exchange rate. Just use your ATM card.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

2fargone said:


> Don't bring in currency you are going to get an awful exchange rate. Just use your ATM card.


Exchange rate is currently very much in favour of US dollar.

I used to bring American Express travellers cheques and then cash them in at an American Express office, did not pay as much commission then.

You may need to have some cash, do that at one of the banks at the airport.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

I guess also depends on how long you are going to be over here for. I like using my ATM card overseas because my account is free, and I don't pay to withdrawl money.


----------



## mr.robotics (May 23, 2013)

Euros and USD are the most preferred currencies in foreign exchange banks Forex ...you can keep some USD for just in case.
But Bank cards will work in almost all the banks...you can get southAfrican Rands.
cheers
Paul


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

I keep about $200 USD on me - but you can use ATM cards for what you need until you get a bank account in SA. There's no point in having large sums of cash on you. My recommendation would be to ensure you have local credit cards ( in your own country) and use those. Also - get a bank account where you keep just enough money for yourself. Use that has your ATM card out here. I'm biased about not using my debit card linked to my accounts in general. I use a card linked to an account where I keep the balance the bare minimum for what I need.


----------

